# Accueil - annonces au micro



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

[voix d'hotesse]

_Les petits Joey et Ringo attendent leurs parents au bar MacG._


_(.....)_

_Venez les chercher._




_Monsieur et madame Starr,_
_S'il vous plaît..._






_Ce n'est pas la SPA, quoi ici, merde !_

[Off - faussement scandalisée]

_Comment ?_
_Mais non on ne peut pas lancer une quête pour offrir une vasectomie à monsieur, ça ne se fait pas enfin !_
_Pas au micro, en tous cas..._

[/off]
[/voix]


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juillet 2010)

_Profitez vous aussi de moins 20, moins 30 voir moins 50% sur les doubles pseudos !_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> _Profitez vous aussi de moins 20, moins 30 voir moins 50% sur les doubles pseudos !_


 
_Et n'oubliez pas notre promotion : pour trois double-pseudo ouverts, un "community manager" offert !_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2010)

> _MACG offrirait des capotes à vie à Mr & Mme Starr._





C'est un peu tard


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2010)

Ah non !!!!

Je n'ai rien à voir avec ces Starr là !


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> _Profitez vous aussi de moins 20, moins 30 voir moins 50% sur les doubles pseudos !_


Si au moins, ça avait l'attrait de la nouveauté...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> _Profitez vous aussi de moins 20, moins 30 voir moins 50% sur les doubles pseudos !_



Est-ce une bonne idée cette promo ? T'as envie de voir les doubles/triples pseudo proliférer ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Si au moins, ça avait l'attrait de la nouveauté...


 
Les promos, c'est souvent pour arriver à refourguer à des gogos tout un tas de vieilles cochonneries dont personne n'a voulu, tu sais...


----------



## Toximityx (19 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Et n'oubliez pas notre promotion : pour trois double-pseudo ouverts, un "community manager" offert !_



*J'offre aussi un bannissement d'adresse IP mais c'est la promo de la semaine prochaine, tu vas recevoir le prospectus dans ta BAL prochainement 
*


_Humour..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> *J'offre aussi un bannissement d'adresse IP mais c'est la promo de la semaine prochaine, tu vas recevoir le prospectus dans ta BAL prochainement *


 
Ah, tout de suite, quand le manager prend le micro, ce n'est plus la même tambouille...


----------



## Fìx (19 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> [voix d'hotesse]_Les petits Joey et Ringo attendent leurs parents au bar MacG._[/voix]



J'ai cru voir un ptit vieux égaré aussi dans les rayons.... Il avait pas l'air bien du tout... 

Il radotait des trucs bizarres, tout seul, du genre _« qu'est ce qu'un smilie?, qu'est ce qu'une quote?, qu'est ce qu'un MP?, on peut dire nioube?, désolé je découvre madame...»_

Il m'inquiète, vraiment! :sick: Personne ne l'a réclamé? L'ont quand même pas abandonné ici??!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'ai cru voir un ptit vieux égaré aussi dans les rayons.... Il avait pas l'air bien du tout...
> 
> Il radotait des trucs bizarres tout seul du genre _« qu'est ce qu'un smilie?, qu'est ce qu'une quote?, qu'est ce qu'un MP?, on peut dire nioube?, désolé je découvre madame...»_
> 
> Il m'inquiète, vraiment! :sick: Personne ne l'a réclamé? L'ont quand même pas abandonné ici??!!


 
C'est l'été, tu sais...
Est-ce qu'il était attaché à un arbre ?


----------



## Fìx (19 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il était attaché à un arbre ?



Bah non, c'est ça le pire!... Quand j'l'ai croisé la dernière fois, il se baladait toujours en liberté! 

C'qui m'inquiète le plus c'est qu'il a pas posé de question débile depuis quelques jours là...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

Il est peut-être à la recherche de ses arrière-petits enfants, joé et ringo ?

[voix d'hotesse, volume à fond]Monsieur vieukh est prié de venir rechercher ses petits enfants joé et ringo à l'accueil, derrière l'entrée de la FAQ [/voix]


----------



## Fìx (19 Juillet 2010)

 Expliquer préalablement ce qu'est une FAQ ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> [voix d'hotesse, volume à fond]Monsieur vieukh est prié de venir rechercher ses petits enfants joé et ringo à l'accueil, derrière l'entrée de la FAQ [/voix]


 
Ouais, euh...
Vu les zozios, tu crois vraiment qu'ils y ont jamais mis les pieds à la FAC ?


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas là ou on passe une licence ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Il est peut-être à la recherche de ses arrière-petits enfants, joé et ringo ?
> 
> [voix d'hotesse, volume à fond]Monsieur vieukh est prié de venir rechercher ses petits enfants joé et ringo à l'accueil, derrière l'entrée de la FAQ [/voix]


Ou on envoie Dirty Alice les chercher ?!...  :rose:


----------



## Toximityx (19 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est pas là ou on passe une licence ?



Licence IV ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou on envoie Dirty Alice les chercher ?!...  :rose:



Tu vas nous facher Jugnin


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas nous facher Jugnin



Qui ?!...


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...



Kate !!


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...



Môssieur, sachez que je préfère rester un nain considéré plutôt qu'un inconsidéré !


----------



## boodou (19 Juillet 2010)

Un nain con sidéré ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un nain con sidéré ?



Plutôt un nain considérable.


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Plutôt un nain considérable.



de lapin, bien sur

(il n'est que 23h22, j'ai encore droit à la vanne modèle poucrate du lundi)


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, tout de suite, quand le manager prend le micro, ce n'est plus la même tambouille...


Faut reconnaitre que l'humour "community manager" ça déchire!

[YOUTUBE]5Sc-96V2FJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2010)

et ils savent mettre de l'ambiance à la cantoche MacG... 

[YOUTUBE]0rCrc6RoJg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

*DUNG DUNG DUNG (carillon genre SNCF)*

*Il est rappellé aux usagers actuels du bar que le bar MacG était beaucoup mieux avant et que les grands anciens (regrété soit leur nom) faisaient des étincelles de la pensée même en pétant, contrairement au ramassis de petits jean-foutres sans talent qui y sévit actuellement.*

*Il est rappellé également que rien n'a été fait de bien depuis MetallicA et Suicidal Tendencies (Anthrax, ça a toujours été que de la merde).*

*Merci pour votre insignifiance et votre compréhension.*

*DUNG DUNG DUNG*


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

MetallicA, sans accents burdel


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *DUNG DUNG DUNG (carillon genre SNCF)*
> 
> *Il est rappellé aux usagers actuels du bar que le bar MacG était beaucoup mieux avant et que les grands anciens (regrété soit leur nom) faisaient des étincelles de la pensée même en pétant, contrairement au ramassis de petits jean-foutres sans talent qui y sévit actuellement.*
> 
> ...



Si il est moins bien qu'avant tu peux toujours partir, à moins bien sur que tu craignes que ton départ le rende encore moins bien, et que pour toi, cette simple idée est tout simplement insupportable


----------



## jugnin (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Si il est moins bien qu'avant tu peux toujours partir, à moins bien sur que tu craignes que ton départ le rende encore moins bien, et que pour toi, cette simple idée est tout simplement insupportable



_Tadaaaa !_

Le lapin vous informe que Ponk jouit de la faculté de pouvoir user de plusieurs degrés de discours, parfois imbriqués dans un même post.

Le lapin concède également que cela peut être difficile à déchiffrer pour les nouveaux venus, auxquels nous souhaitons, cela va sans dire, la bienvenue la plus policée possible afin qu'elle soit correctement interprétée.

_Tadaaaa !_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

"Qui traine au bar prend du retard dans son boulot de ouf en dev qu'il a à faire."
(Proverbe)


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon, çà c'est fait


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Qui traine au bar prend du retard dans son boulot de ouf en dev qu'il a à faire."
> (Proverbe)



Ah je vois que tu tiens tes engagements, cool.


----------



## JPTK (21 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *(Anthrax, ça a toujours été que de la merde).*



T'es trop ouf dans ta tête de dire ça !! 
The Greater of two evils en est la preuve ! Que du bon ou presque et que du vieux enregistré y a 5 ans en prise directe, pseudo live quoi, bah c'est bien bon !! 

Bon ok sinon je n'ai que celui-ci sur mon mac car je supporte pas la prod de l'époque et tout ça :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (21 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es trop ouf dans ta tête de dire ça !!



Nan, mais en fait, il écoute Rush dans sa salle de bains, en faisant de l'air guitar. Le métal, c'est pour compenser.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ah je vois que tu tiens tes engagements, cool.



Ca reste trop tentant d'aller lire quand même hein ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

Vous voulez jouer, on joue :>


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

C'est un genre de menace, d'intimidation ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est un genre de menace, d'intimidation ?



Poil au croupion ?!...


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est un genre de menace, d'intimidation ?



Du tout :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2010)

Ah mairde !
On a des nouveaux modérateurs au Bar ?
Trop top cool.

Et du coup, c'est l'Amok qui assure le développement du site ???


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Il vont finir par nous faire regretter de plus voir Nephou très souvent.

:rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

Driiiiguilinguilingue !!

*Amis de l'humour, du calembour, du jeu de mot et autre facétie ?
Amoureux de la culture, de la philosophie, de la poésie et du commentaire de texte ?*

Retrouvez *Vieukh* au rayon charcuterie pour une dédicace spéciale de son double best-off** qui sort aujourd'hui en disquette 5"1/4 :

Face A : "Mé mayeur blag"
Face B : "J'ai rien à dire, mais j'le dis quand même*"

*En bonus track, le making off de ce vibrant hommage a Patrick Bruel

** Dans la limite des stocks disponibles.
Driiiiguilinguilingue !!


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il vont finir par nous faire regretter de plus voir Nephou très souvent.
> 
> :rateau:


Frère Nephou...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Message à caractère informatif : 


*"POSTEZ VOS PLUS BELLES PHOTOS" EST UN FIL DE PHOTOS, DEFINI COMME TEL.
*
*LA COURTOISIE DE BASE VOUDRAIT QUE CHACUN Y POSTE  AVANT TOUT DES PHOTOS ET, DE TEMPS A AUTRE, UN COMMENTAIRE - PAS L'INVERSE. ET SURTOUT PAS QUE DES COMMENTAIRES ET JAMAIS DE PHOTOS.*

*LA MODESTIE DE BASE VOUDRAIT AUSSI QUE TOUT EXPERT AUTO-PROCLAMME EN PHOTO NOUS MONTRE UN PEU DE QUOI IL EST CAPABLE A L'APPUI DE SON "EXPERTISE" (OU ALORS QU'IL LA BOUCLE).*


Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

Attention : Nephou ne passe jamais, il repasse éventuellement et avec faux-plis &#8212; mais jamais sans faux-col !


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah mairde !
> On a des nouveaux modérateurs au Bar ?
> Trop top cool.
> 
> Et du coup, c'est l'Amok qui assure le développement du site ???



Ah mais, très cher Monsieur l'écrieur, l'Amok ne modère plus le bar depuis un bon moment déjà.

Disons qu'il lui arrive d'y intervenir parfois car en tant qu'ancien tenancier du lieu il sait quelle charge de travail cela représente pour nos amis Nephou et Grug, experts dans leurs parcours professionnels et qui ont parfois de ces absences que la vie exige. Absences dont vous tentez de profiter jusqu'à ce que le grand méchant lupus rouge ne trouve que vous débordez un peu trop de la bienséance que même le bouge le plus obscur ne peut tolérer. Car si certains tiennent bien la consommation, ceux qui vomissent urbi et orbi dès le troisième message avalé me courent sur le haricot (non, aclr, inutile d'essayer y percevoir un sens caché).


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Polop !...
Vous ne tenez plus l'alcool, Môssieur, c'est tout !...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Nephou et Grug


 
 Les David & Jonathan du bar - tout le monde se souvient de leur tube, mais c'était il y a longtemps et on se demande parfois ce qu'ils sont devenus...

_Est-ce que tu modères pour les vacances_
_Moi je n'ai pas changé d'adresse IP_
_J'aurais, je le pense, plein de tolérance_
_Pour les débiles du bar MacG..._


----------



## jugnin (21 Juillet 2010)

Mais qu'il est con, ce type...


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Polop !...
> Vous ne tenez plus l'alcool, Môssieur, c'est tout !...



Toujours mieux que Sonnyboy. La dernière fois que je l'ai vu il riait bêtement, affalé, en regardant le journal de France 3 qui narrait une alerte à la bombe dans une mine.
Il faut dire qu'il était minuit passé (ce qui est tard, lorsqu'on a attaqué... tôt) et que le lascar avait les lèvres dont la couleur, l'humidité et la consistance n'étaient pas sans rappeler des limaces copulant sur un steak haché. Probablement le choc répété du goulot.

Là, tu vois immédiatement que l'alcool, c'est mal !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais qu'il est con, ce type...


 
Lequel ?
C'est un duo, tu sais ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais, très cher Monsieur l'écrieur, l'Amok ne modère plus le bar depuis un bon moment déjà.



Ah bon ? Alzheimer déjà ?


----------



## ringo.starr (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ? Alzheimer déjà ?



Vivement que iMacounet prenne la place...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ? Alzheimer déjà ?




Un grand merci de m'avoir devancé.


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2010)

Je l'atendais celle là. 
Un oubli. Mais dans les faits, non.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je l'atendais celle là.
> Un oubli. Mais dans les faits, non.


Bien bon...
Je postule, alors !...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je l'atendais celle là.
> Un oubli. Mais dans les faits, non.



Un oubli ?
Mais que font les 2beRoots ????

Re


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien bon...
> Je postule, alors !...



nan nan nan... Toi t'es trop laxiste


----------



## jugnin (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> nan nan nan... Toi t'es trop laxiste



Et toi bien trop fasciste !

En revanche, sans vouloir me mettre en avant, je pense incarner le subtil équilibre nécessaire à une modération de fer, dans un gant de velours...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> nan nan nan... Toi t'es trop laxiste


Je me voyais bien modérer à coup de... *NICHONS*, pourtant !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je me voyais bien modérer à coup de... *NICHONS*, pourtant !...



Oui... Mais la première fois qu'on va te traiter de facho, tu vas t'effondrer en larmes ; alors que moi ça me file le bois dans le Tergal®... :style:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2010)

Ouille, déjà qu'il est serré.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2010)

'tain, on a réveillé Seb. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et toi bien trop fasciste !
> 
> En revanche, sans vouloir me mettre en avant, je pense incarner le subtil équilibre nécessaire à une modération de fer, dans un gant de velours...



 N'est pas félin qui veut !


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouille, déjà qu'il est serré.





l'écrieur a dit:


> 'tain, on a réveillé Seb. :love:



SM, MacG a besoin de toi !


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

C'est là les annonces, bon ça risque de couper, voilà c'est dit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'est là les annonces, bon ça risque de couper, voilà c'est dit.


Hé ben tu coupes et tu nous chies pas une pendule à treize coups...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Mais la première fois qu'on va te traiter de facho, tu vas t'effondrer en larmes


Je ne crois pas, nan...
Vu mes années passées bien que lointaines maintenant, ça me f'ra... rire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2010)

Le ton général des posts de ces hommes en noirs me parait bien peu courtois... :mouais:

Il semblerait que les écoles de dev aient oublié de programmer (hou hou hi ha!) des uv de bienséance... ou d'humilité, ça dépend du point de vue.



EDIT : grillé par un corse irascible et un dessinateur de miquets. Ben merde.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

**** ATTENTION *** ATTENTION *** ATTENTION ***

Avis d'ouverture prochaine de sous-forum révolutionnaires destinés à ouvrir MacG aux réserves de talents qui piaffent à ses portes et n'osent encore s'y ébattre !

"J'ai perdu mes DVD d'install et je cherche à les télécharger gratuitement"
(C'est vrai, pourquoi soupçonner à priori ? De braves consommateurs ayant dument payé leur OS X sont parfois distraits, il leur arrive de perdre des choses. Nous sommes là pour aider, pas pour juger.)

"Le Pier-to-pier pour les nuls"
(Parce que la copie de sauvegarde, ça existe et que la jurisprudence est un peu flou dans les coins.)

"Craquer des codes de logiciels trop cher"
(Une salle de jeu bis parce que la fraude c'est mal mais on peut quand même s'amuser à voir qui est le meilleur en hacking, c'est un jeu de l'esprit, un divertissement, une saine compétition, évidement qu'on ne garde pas le truc une fois copié !)*​


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je me voyais bien modérer à coup de... *NICHONS*, pourtant !...



Euh, t'as déjà du boulot dans pbvbbpvvbpbpvbbvp non ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, t'as déjà du boulot dans pbvbbpvvbpbpvbbvp non ?  :love:


Oui... :rose:
(Mais je suis polymorphe polyvalent... :style


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *
> "Le Pier-to-pier pour les nuls"
> (Parce que la copie de sauvegarde, ça existe et que la jurisprudence est un peu flou dans les coins.)*​



On doit pouvoir fusionner avec le forum photo : 

*"Le Pire-du-pire pour les nuls"*
* (Parce que le sténopé et le Lensbaby, ça existe mais que la photo est  un peu flou dans les coins.)*​


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

Quand on fait pas d'annonces vous gueulez, et quand on en fait vous gueulez, je ne peux rien faire de plus, désolé.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

Bienvenue !...


----------



## Anthony (21 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *** ATTENTION *** ATTENTION *** ATTENTION ***



Tu as oublié : je n'ai plus le mot de passe de mon Mac, comment on fait pour le remettre à zéro. Dans mon infinie mansuétude d'ours noir à ventre boursouflé (je réfléchis sérieusement à en faire mon avatar, il me plait vraiment, cet ours), je te ferais un pas-à-pas. Parce que tous les étourdis le valent bien, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Quand on fait pas d'annonces vous gueulez, et quand on en fait vous gueulez, je ne peux rien faire de plus, désolé.



Ah mais faites, faites.

C'est votre société* après tout.
Nous ne sommes que des conso-squatteurs après tout.

Vous avez des ambitions donc, pour cette entreprise. Très bien, dans tous les sens du terme. Une société se doit d'avoir une projection de croissance, sinon elle court à sa perte d'une manière ou d'une autre, surtout quand elle n'est pas en situation de monopole absolu, ce qui est le cas, ici.

D'où cette expression employé par l'un des roots (pardon, mais je ne me souviens plus de qui) de "sortir des schémas encroûtants".

Et puisque nous évoquions la notion d'hypocrisie au travers d'un autre fil, mettons la de côté 3 minutes.

Vous avez donc des aspirations, des ambitions, soyons honnête, d'une manière ou d'une autre mercantile.

Nous, les habitués du bouge (et j'inclus dans ce sac tous les utilisateurs des forums macgénération depuis&#8230; pfiou !) sommes là, parce que, ben parce qu'on est là.

Votre discours ne cesse de naviguer entre "nous vous écoutons, et souhaitons être au plus près de vous" et "ta gueule mon mignon, ça va se passer quoiqu'il arrive"**

Optons donc pour la franchise :
Les choses vont changer parce que la Société Macgénération le souhaite.
Les habitués resteront libre ou non de nous suivre.

Et nous, nous garderont notre liberté de choisir si nous vous préférons toujours à la concurrence, ou pas.


Ca va mieux en le disant non ?
Les corones, ça sert aussi à ça.



*Enfin pour une partie, je sais Florian en être un des salariés, les autres roots, je ne sais pas, mais peu me chaud dirais-je.

** Oui parce que soyons franc, si certaines de vos sorties provoquent un dressement de poil en excluant les remus-merdes d'un bonne partie de la Horde, et de quelques autres, c'est bien parce que le verbe n'est pas des plus engageants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Ah oui au fait, moi perso, j'aurais des squatteurs dans mon genre dans ma société, y'a longtemps qu'ils auraient giclés.

Déjà que j'avais la main légère en tant que modo, j'vous dit pas.


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bienvenue !...



La prochaine fois y aura pas d'annonce, je préfère vous voir gueuler plutôt que gueuler 

@gronounours

On a compris vous êtes des anciens et tout et tout, on vous dérange, dommage.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> On a compris vous êtes des anciens et tout et tout, on vous dérange, dommage.




Vous parlez surtout aux posteurs comme si c'étaient les pires des merdes, sans les connaitre, à mon avis il est là le problème.

Ancien, pas ancien, après, ça n'a que peu d'importance : les nouveaux ne verront pas la différence (ben ouais, ils sont nouveaux) et les anciens ont survécu à bien plus de changements que l'embauche de 3 informaticiens dénués de savoir-vivre.


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous parlez surtout aux posteurs comme si c'étaient les pires des merdes, sans les connaitre, à mon avis il est là le problème.
> 
> Ancien, pas ancien, après, ça n'a que peu d'importance : les nouveaux ne verront pas la différence (ben ouais, ils sont nouveaux) et les anciens ont survécu à bien plus de changements que l'embauche de 3 informaticiens dénués de savoir-vivre.



Je me répète, la courtoisie est votre fort, on a vu


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je me répète, la courtoisie est votre fort, on a vu


Ah ben un mec qui entre dans mon salon sans y être invité, tu m'excuses si je ne lui fais pas la bise, hein.

Après t'es pas obligé de chercher la merde dés qu'un des gars qui fréquente ledit salon dit quelque chose.

Tu te sens vexé, je peux comprendre, mais là ça prend des proportions ridicules. (d'un côté comme de l'autre)


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Bah merde, nephou va aussi devoir fermer ici ? ...

C'est sympa l'ambiance en cette période estivale.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je me répète, la courtoisie est votre fort, on a vu


Parce que débarquer comme ça dans le style 'c'est nous que v'la, z'allez voir ce que vous allez voir', tu trouves ça courtois ? Ce n'était peut-être pas votre intention, mais c'est l'effet que ça a fait, d'où les montées en régime de part et d'autre.

Perso il m'a fallu de nombreux mois avant de commencer à poster plus ou moins régulièrement au bar, et encore, j'ai commencé par la salle de jeu et le comptoir, du temps où il était modéré a priori. Entretemps j'avais appris à cerner plus ou moins les gens et le mode de fonctionnement du truc. Et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec quiconque (pour l'instant ).

Ceci pour dire que ce n'est pas en deux jours, malgré vos pouvoirs d'admin, que vous pourrez saisir la substantifique moêlle du lieu. Par contre quand ça sera fait, vous y prendrez du plaisir, y compris dans les envolées avec les 'anciens'. Suffit déjà de ne pas tout prendre comme une agression au premier degré, à commencer par ce que je viens d'écrire.

edit : grillé par la pustule


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Suffit déjà de ne pas tout prendre comme une agression au premier degré, à commencer par ce que je viens d'écrire.



[mode zizanie On] moi je trouve que t'es super agressif dans ta façon de parler ... [mode zizanie Off]


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec quiconque (pour l'instant ).



Justement, parlons-en, comment k'ça s'fait, ça? 
Ya un truc à rectifier, là.


----------



## Anthony (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre quand ça sera fait, vous y prendrez du plaisir, y compris dans les envolées avec les 'anciens'.



Peuvent toujours voler malgré l'arthrose ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

Pour pas attiser le feu, on va clore le sujet précédent.

*Prochainement le Bar va être déplacé tout en bas des forums, probablement demain.*


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben un mec qui entre dans mon salon sans y être invité, tu m'excuses si je ne lui fais pas la bise, hein.
> 
> Après t'es pas obligé de chercher la merde dés qu'un des gars qui fréquente ledit salon dit quelque chose.
> 
> Tu te sens vexé, je peux comprendre, mais là ça prend des proportions ridicules. (d'un côté comme de l'autre)


J'suis bien d'accord.

fin les vieux du forum on dirait des paysans du moyen âge qui defendent leurs terres. contre les envahisseurs, ce que ne sont pas les roots 




non je suis pas lèche cul, ou toute autre chose(s):rateau:


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Pour pas attiser le feu, on va clore le sujet précédent.
> 
> *Prochainement le Bar va être déplacé tout en bas des forums, probablement demain.*



Même pour écrire c'est en gras noir ? 
Le Bar a déjà été en bas auparavant, entropie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Pour pas attiser le feu, on va clore le sujet précédent.
> 
> *Prochainement le Bar va être déplacé tout en bas des forums, probablement demain.*



Il ne fait que reprendre sa place dans ce cas


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> [mode zizanie On] moi je trouve que t'es super agressif dans ta façon de parler ... [mode zizanie Off]


*
Ta gueule !* 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Justement, parlons-en, comment k'ça s'fait, ça?
> Ya un truc à rectifier, là.


*
Viens, j't'attends !*


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Même pour écrire c'est en gras noir ?
> La Bar a déjà été en bas auparavant, entropie.



Oui mais là ça sera Le Bar, avec tous les accessoires :love: (enfin dans mes rêves)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Oui mais là ça sera Le Bar, avec tous les accessoires :love: (enfin dans mes rêves)


Le Bar sans sonnyboy, c'est d'la merde. J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Oui mais là ça sera Le Bar, avec tous les accessoires :love: (enfin dans mes rêves)



Punaise, ça promet !



(coquille précédente corrigée)


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Bar sans sonnyboy, c'est d'la merde. J'dis ça, j'dis rien.



Ben jai bien dit TOUS les accessoires


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben jai bien dit TOUS les accessoires


Je demande à voir. Après ça j'envisagerai peut-être de revenir en touriste.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

Tiens, on a réveillé un plus qu'ancien. 

Faut-y que la situation soit grave...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> *
> Ta gueule !*
> 
> 
> ...



Volée d'rouge 


Ah ben nan, a pu :rose:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> La prochaine fois y aura pas d'annonce, je préfère vous voir gueuler plutôt que gueuler


C'était de l'humour ma phrase (un éclat de rire); d'où l'utilisation des smileys, mais bon... :rateau:
On peut p'têt se calmer maintenant, tous ?!... 
Moi, j'aime bien cet endroit, mais je suis un vieux con; inutile de me marcher sur les pieds, ça fait mal à mes cors... :rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Ah c'est toi grand cor malade ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah c'est toi grand cor malade ?


Ouais et je vais t'attacher et t'obliger à écouter les disques toute la nuit...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Bah merde, nephou va aussi devoir fermer ici ? ...
> 
> C'est sympa l'ambiance en cette période estivale.


T'as jamais remarqué que les réformes qui vont faire mal au cul c'est toujours l'été?
Sûment l'arrière pensé que grâce a la moiteur des plages et des fonds de culottes personne ne s'en appercevra.


----------



## ringo.starr (22 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Pour pas attiser le feu, on va clore le sujet précédent.
> 
> *Prochainement le Bar va être déplacé tout en bas des forums, probablement demain.*



Si tu espères qu'ils soient trop feignasse pour utiliser leur molette jusqu'en bas c'est sans compter le besoin d'un poivrot d'écrire sa dose de post.


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'était de l'humour ma phrase (un éclat de rire); d'où l'utilisation des smileys, mais bon... :rateau:
> On peut p'têt se calmer maintenant, tous ?!...
> Moi, j'aime bien cet endroit, mais je suis un vieux con; inutile de me marcher sur les pieds, ça fait mal à mes cors... :rateau:



Oui d'où ma réponse :>


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Si tu espères qu'ils soient trop feignasse pour utiliser leur molette jusqu'en bas c'est sans compter le besoin d'un poivrot d'écrire sa dose de post.


Pssst !...


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Si tu espères qu'ils soient trop feignasse pour utiliser leur molette jusqu'en bas c'est sans compter le besoin d'un poivrot d'écrire sa dose de post.



Attend, c'était ptêt valable avant.... mais depuis qu'il fait 10kms de long avec toutes ces nouvelles rubriques pour hackers, ça s'peut qu'ça puisse rebuter!


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous parlez surtout aux posteurs comme si c'étaient les pires des merdes, sans les connaitre, à mon avis il est là le problème.
> 
> Ancien, pas ancien, après, ça n'a que peu d'importance : les nouveaux ne verront pas la différence (ben ouais, ils sont nouveaux) et les anciens ont survécu à bien plus de changements que l'embauche de 3 informaticiens dénués de savoir-vivre.



Alors là j'adore quand même :love:

Je vous trouve hallucinant d'hypocrisie et comme d'habitude je vais pas être d'accord avec vous et pourquoi ?? Tout simplement parce que vous êtres les arroseurs arrosés !! C'est trop rigolo en fait ! :love:

Y a un moment le bar c'était nimp, vous vous faisiez tellement chier que vous attendiez le sujet du noob et paf là c'était le lynchage, et quand même bien des sujets intéressants, vous l'avez quasi tous reconnus et admis en plus, en privé ou pas, l'effet de groupe tout ça, bref j'avais l'impression d'être à la salle des fêtes de Trou Duc Les Oyes à la fin du bal du samedi soir vers 1h00 du mat quand l'alcool faisait que ça allait dégénéré, et à vrai dire, en tant que spectateur c'était mon moment préféré bref...

J'ai pas trouvé le ton des gras irrévérencieux perso, juste efficace, une équipe de spécialistes qui arrive et qui va faire en sorte d'éviter que la structure de l'édifice s'écroule parce que le bois est vermoulu. Etant un ancien, moi je ne vois rien qui me dérange dans leurs discours puisque j'ai jamais respecté les "règles" du bar, je les ai toujours trouvé pourries, surtout quand on a tendance à les entretenir, les mystifier, les idéaliser, les prôner à tout de bout de champ.

Bref j'ai jamais aimé les rituels, les intronisations, les chambrées, les vestiaires, les sport co et j'ai jamais supporté qu'on m'impose quelque chose que je trouvais idiot.

Mais faut avoir la gniak quan même pour continuer de traîner ses guêtres ici, j'ai eu des moments difficiles, certains autres ou j'ai été con moi aussi, y en a toujours quelques-uns qui ne m'ont jamais aimé et qui ne reviendront jamais sur ce fait, mais moi ce que je sais, c'est que j'ai suffisamment bourlingué à droite à gauche, en passant par tous types de personnes et comportements, j'ai toujours réussi à me faire servir à boire (ouai bon sauf une fois mais les têtes de cerfs, la déco tendance néo-nazi, les crânes rasés, j'ai pas pu, pourtant on m'avait dit tu verras ce bar il est super sympa et ils ont des bières vachement bonnes  )

Donc oui, les schémas encroûtés à la poubelle et puis ça empêchera personne par la suite de s'exprimer, arrêtez d'avoir peur du changement on dirait une bande de communistes ! 

Vous êtes des artistes après tout, faut savoir détruire et tout recommencer, c'est comme ça qu'on avance.

Moi je me dis juste aussi qu'il y a trop de pseudo que je trouvais excellents qui sont partis à cause de cette ambiance un peu moribonde et agressive, et ça c'est indéniable.

Ou peut-être ils sont morts hein... nan nan on l'aurait su. :rateau:

Et puis si en fait les gras sont une milice au service du mercantilisme uniquement et bah on cassera tout et puis voilà ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Du grand JPTK...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé le ton des gras irrévérencieux perso, juste efficace, une équipe de spécialistes qui arrive et qui va faire en sorte d'éviter que la structure de l'édifice s'écroule parce que le bois est vermoulu.


 
Ouais, c'est l'Agence tous risques !
Hin hin hin hin hin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

Putain! me faire traiter de communiste, ça m'était encore jamais arrivé... 
Ça file un coup, j'vous jure...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

pardon j'ai été trop dur je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait Alliance, c'est pas le nom d'un syndic de flics aussi ?  (avec tout le respect que j'ai pour NOTRE police nationale hein...)
J'ai essayé de rejoindre le groupe histoire de me faire bien voir d'entrée de jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on dirait que c'est po possible


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> pardon j'ai été trop dur je crois



Ben oui, quand même... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> J'ai essayé de rejoindre le groupe histoire de me faire bien voir d'entrée de jeu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relis donc la biographie édifiante de Maurice Sachs... Je la conseille toujours aux générations montantes...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben oui, quand même...



Pardon je le ferai pu 

ps : oui oui moi aussi je m'encroûte et radote je sais Patoch mais bon rien n'a changé ou presque depuis que je dis tout ça... quoi qu'en ce moment je trouve ça pas si mal. On peut pas regretter la frénésie créatrice d'antan, elle est ou elle n'est pas, elle doit être naturelle sinon c'est qu'il n'y a pas les ingrédients pour c'est tout.


----------



## ringo.starr (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je me dis juste aussi qu'il y a trop de pseudo que je trouvais excellents qui sont partis à cause de cette ambiance un peu moribonde et agressive, et ça c'est indéniable.



C'est vrai ça, que sont-ils devenus ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> C'est vrai ça, que sont-ils devenus ?



Oui je pensais à lui en particulier


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai rien pigé à ce que tu racontes... 
Tiens exemple :



JPTK a dit:


> Donc oui, les schémas encroûtés à la poubelle et puis ça empêchera personne par la suite de s'exprimer, arrêtez d'avoir peur du changement on dirait une bande de communistes !



T'as lu ce que j'ai écrit, t'es sûr? :mouais:
Qui a peur de quel changement?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, c'est l'Agence tous risques !
> Hin hin hin hin hin


 
Ouaip - mais pour être sérieux cinq minutes, ça va faire 13 ans que je bosse dans une grosse boîte. 

J'ai vu des rachats, des réorganisations, des changements de chefs, des plans stratégiques...

A chaque fois le même discours volontariste de l'expert achment jeune venu foutre un coup de balai dans les toiles d'araignées des vieux aigris accrochés à leurs petites manies d'antan. la nécessité du changement. La vision d'avenir. Le grand chambard. Du passé, faisons table rase !*

Mon bon JPTK, je peux t'assurer que j'ai PLEIN de raisons de me montrer super méfiant devant ce genre de discours, au bar comme ailleurs.

Ouais, on verra...
Mais on en reparlera dans un an, OK ?




* Tiens ? Marrant, ça. C'est pas une antienne de vieux coco, ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qui a peur de quel changement?



Ah oui, c'est vrai ça au fait, tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai ça au fait, tiens...


 
Bah, si c'est pour m'échanger mon baril de JPTK contre deux d'autres dont je tairais le nom parce que je suis le consensuel de la bande, merci bien !

J'en veux pas de votre changement !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah, si c'est pour m'échanger mon baril de JPTK contre deux d'autres dont je tairais le nom...



Ceux dont tu parlais à la cave ? Y'en avait plus de 2...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon bon JPTK, je peux t'assurer que j'ai PLEIN de raisons de me montrer super méfiant devant ce genre de discours, au bar comme ailleurs.
> 
> Ouais, on verra...
> Mais on en reparlera dans un an, OK ?



Possible en effet, mais bon je vois comment ici on pourrait tout verrouiller tu vois ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ceux dont tu parlais à la cave ? Y'en avait plus de 2...


 
Hé hé - ouais.


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'as lu ce que j'ai écrit, t'es sûr? :mouais:



Euh non :rose: Je lis rarement les post que je cite tu sais :rateau: 

Ouai j'ai pas bien choisi c'est vrai, et j'en avais évidemment pas contre toi, ni contre personne en particulier d'ailleurs, je parle juste de processus et d'habitudes qui me déplaisent.

Ta citation était plutôt une intro à mon petit texte merdique rien de plus


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2010)

Une chose est sûre, vous êtes complètement hors sujet.

Gangrène du bar, tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Possible en effet, mais bon je vois comment ici on pourrait tout verrouiller tu vois ?


 
Non, non, vade retro satanas - je vois bien que tu cherches à me faire (re)rentrer dans un débat sur le bar. Tu sais que j'aime bien aligner des phrases, espèce d'ignoble pervers !!!

Tu me titilles, et quand j'aurais passé trois plombes à pondre un pensum super chiadé, tu ne le liras même pas, (d'ailleurs, personne ne le lira) tu seras déjà parti profiter du soleil.
s'pèce de sadique !

Non, je ne sombrerais pas, non !

Hé hé.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

Bah moi en fait j'en ai rien de branler de la créativité du bar (si non ça se saurait..) et toutes ces conneries.
Moi tout ce qui me plais c'est envoyer de vannes poucrates, faire chier les boutonneux et foutre le boxon en général.
Et là je dois avouer que je suis pas trop mécontent des 2 ou 3 derniers jours. 
Mais je suis qu'une saloperie nihiliste.

:style:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Ben voilà :



> C'est d'la faute à JP



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah moi en fait j'en ai rien de branler de la créativité du bar (si non ça se saurait..) et toutes ces conneries.
> Moi tout ce qui me plais c'est envoyer de vannes poucrates, faire chier les boutonneux et foutre le boxon en général.
> Et là je dois avouer que je suis pas trop mécontent des 2 ou 3 derniers jours.
> Mais je suis qu'une saloperie nihiliste.
> ...



:love: :love: :love:

Ça c'est mon Jipé à moi que j'ai !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi tout ce qui me plais c'est envoyer de vannes poucrates, faire chier les boutonneux et foutre le boxon en général.



Avoue que t'as bien été aidé sur ce coup-là...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avoue que t'as bien été aidé sur ce coup-là...


Du caviar! :love:


----------



## Nephou (22 Juillet 2010)

Dites les enfants, il va falloir que je déplace le fil dans "à propos de macgénération" si ça continue


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> (d'ailleurs, personne ne le lira)



Ah quand même, tu le réalises, au bout de 6800 messages...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avoue que t'as bien été aidé sur ce coup-là...




M'est avis que ce n'est que le début en plus  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah quand même, tu le réalises, au bout de 6800 messages...


 
Toi, fais attention - Pierre-Henry a fait une copie d'écran de ta méchanceté, il se pourrait que je lui glisse à l'oreille le nom d'un responsable à qui la donner et ça barderait pour toi.

Alors, fais gaffe...


----------



## jugnin (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, fais attention - Pierre-Henry a fait une copie d'écran de ta méchanceté, il se pourrait que je lui glisse à l'oreille le nom d'un responsable à qui la donner et ça barderait pour toi.
> 
> Alors, fais gaffe...



M'en fout, j'ai pas lu...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2010)

Ponk, tu fais dans la délation maintenant ? c'est fini le consensuel ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah moi en fait j'en ai rien de branler de la créativité du bar (si non ça se saurait..) et toutes ces conneries.
> Moi tout ce qui me plais c'est envoyer de vannes poucrates, faire chier les boutonneux et foutre le boxon en général.
> Et là je dois avouer que je suis pas trop mécontent des 2 ou 3 derniers jours.
> Mais je suis qu'une saloperie nihiliste.
> ...



Voilà  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, fais attention - Pierre-Henry a fait une copie d'écran de ta méchanceté, il se pourrait que je lui glisse à l'oreille le nom d'un responsable à qui la donner et ça barderait pour toi.
> 
> Alors, fais gaffe...



1 an de prison pour méchanceté et non suffisamment assistance à personne en danger virtuel, ça me ferait bien chier quand même 

Et avec un prénom comme ça, il pourrait avoir le bras long, du genre à connaître LE Jean, voir même son père !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> 1 an de prison pour méchanceté et non suffisamment assistance à personne en danger virtuel, ça me ferait bien chier quand même
> 
> Et avec un prénom comme ça, il pourrait avoir le bras long, du genre à connaître LE Jean, voir même son père !!


M'en fous... Dès demain matin, quand je débarque à ajaccio, je file prendre le maquis... :style:
Pinzutacciu !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> M'en fout, j'ai pas lu...


Mwouahahahaha!!  Mekilékon! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

> Le « bar » est un forum dun type un peu particulier, dont le principe reste simple néanmoins : on y parle, en long, en large et surtout en travers, de tout ce dont les autres forums ne parlent pas, dans une ambiance qui, sous prétexte que lendroit est ouvert à tous, se veut prétendument conviviale et est censée rappeler celle coutumière aux débits de boissons quon trouve un peu partout dans le monde réel. La singularité du lieu tient en ceci que tout un chacun peut, sous couvert de lanonymat ordinaire et sans limitation quant au nombre de mots utilisés ou à la tonalité des propos tenus, venir y déverser le petit surplus de paroles qui naurait pas trouvé sa place ailleurs. Il semble quon y rie beaucoup, que les « clients » soient assidus, avec toutefois une tripotée de piliers de comptoir dont la plupart senivrent lun lautre, ou seuls, de leur propre prose. Le mimétisme avec le monde réel a été poussé à ce point de raffinement que le contenu même des verres est, ici comme ailleurs, bien plus savoureux que les conversations qui sy tiennent. Le « bar » est un lieu quon saccordera à trouver « branché », voire « tendance », et où il serait le plus souvent mal venu de reprocher à quiconque le mauvais usage qui pourrait être fait de la liberté de se taire.
> 
> Située, pour lessentiel, dans une tranche dâge de 15 à 35 ans, la clientèle de cet établissement se singularise par son goût immodéré de la prose bêtifiante et de la blague facile. On a beau dire que la paresse intellectuelle est une forme de vulgarité des plus évidentes, personne parmi les habitués, pourtant si enclins à faire étalage des manifestations de leur nonchalance naturelle, naccepterait de se réclamer de cette paresse-là. De même, il serait vain de chercher à les convaincre de la grande médiocrité quil y a à aborder avec légèreté les sujets les plus spécieux. Si chacun sait que la gravité seule convient au jeu et quil faut mettre beaucoup de sérieux à bien rire, peu sont ceux qui semblent faire cas du plaisir de leurs voisins de table, ni même de leur propre plaisir.
> 
> ...



J'ai écrit ça il y a 8 ans. J'attends encore l'occasion de changer d'avis.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai écrit ça il y a 8 ans. J'attends encore l'occasion de changer d'avis.



Ouais, d'accord.









Mais sinon ?
Tu suces ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais sinon ?
> Tu suces ?


À ce que je vois, ça n'intéresse donc pas que la rédaction


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

Ca n'intéresse pas la rédaction visiblement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca n'intéresse pas la rédaction visiblement



Ou alors, maintenant qu'ils le savent, ils préfèrent garder l'information pour eux.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Juillet 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai écrit ça il y a 8 ans. J'attends encore l'occasion de changer d'avis.



Il y a bien des points sur lequel j'aurai aimé deviser avec toi, mais plutôt une bière à la main.

Soit parce que je ne comprend pas le contenu exact de ta pensée, soit parce que je n'y suis pas complètement d'accord.

Je n'ai pas le verbe suffisamment agile pour faire passer correctement mes pensées par écrit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Il y a bien des points sur lequel j'eu aimé deviser avec toi, mais plutôt une bière à la main.
> 
> Soit parce que je ne comprend pas le contenu exact de ta pensée, soit parce que je n'y suis pas complètement d'accord.
> 
> Je n'ai pas le verbe suffisamment agile pour faire passer correctement mes pensées par écrit.



Le verbe n'est pas ton talent d'agile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2010)

C'est parce que pour Nounours, "Au commencement était le verre", et pas le verbe...


----------



## vieukh (23 Juillet 2010)

à joéstare;
es tu parti en vacances ?
ils nous réclament.
ils doivent s'ennuyer sans nous !


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> à joéstare;
> es tu parti en vacances ?
> ils nous réclament.
> ils doivent s'ennuyer sans nous !



Non il est revenu en Pierre-Henri, one shot, on le reverra une autre fois


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> ils nous réclament.


 
Non, non.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2010)

T'es sûr?

On n'avait pas deux postes de techniciens de surface à pourvoir?


----------



## Gronounours (23 Juillet 2010)

Ben y'a les roots pour ça non ?


----------



## vieukh (23 Juillet 2010)

wouiiin
ilé parti !


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2010)

DING-DONG-DANG (tierce majeure montante)

Monsieur vieukh est prié d'autoriser la récéption de MP sur son compte à seule fin de réciprocité, lui-même profitant de cette possibilité à l'égard d'autres membres.
A moins qu'il ne décide de passer pour un misérable paltoquet n'ayant trouvé que ce moyen pour avoir le dernier mot.

DANG-DONG-DING (tierce majeure descendante)


----------



## boodou (26 Juillet 2010)

Sympa tous ces récents pseudos qui ont des TdB nickel chrome. 
Des gens propres sur eux en fait.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juillet 2010)

il existe une solution très simple :



> TdB -> Modifier la liste d'ignorés -> Ajouter un membre dans votre liste...



 :sleep:


----------



## vieukh (27 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> DING-DONG-DANG (tierce majeure montante)
> 
> Monsieur vieukh est prié d'autoriser la récéption de MP sur son compte à seule fin de réciprocité, lui-même profitant de cette possibilité à l'égard d'autres membres.
> A moins qu'il ne décide de passer pour un misérable paltoquet n'ayant trouvé que ce moyen pour avoir le dernier mot.
> ...



je ne fais qu'utiliser le seul moyen de réponse dont dispose un membre,
face au terrorisme exercé par certains...
vous avez - quand à vous - trouvé un moyen sur d'avoir le dernier mot :
contraindre, par l'intimidation, les autres à se taire !
signé : paltoquet.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> face au terrorisme exercé par certains...


Terrorisme ?!...
Pourquoi pas les "colonnes infernales", aussi ?!... 
Il faudrait arrêter de dévoyer certains mots...
Des moyens de répondre, tu en as certainement et puis accabler les autres alors que tu t'es déjà attiré des "remarques" de deux modérateurs... 

Ah, au fait !



Eldranh a dit:


> J'ai pris l'habitude de ce forum et de ses remarques... sèches (que  j'interprète plus comme de l'humour que du blasphème) ! 'Y a pas de quoi  finir dans la déprime non plus.
> No problem vieukh


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il existe une solution très simple :
> 
> 
> 
> :sleep:



Ouais !

Mais si en prime on pouvait y rougir le groin


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je ne fais qu'utiliser le seul moyen de réponse dont dispose un membre,
> face au terrorisme exercé par certains...
> vous avez - quand à vous - trouvé un moyen sur d'avoir le dernier mot :
> contraindre, par l'intimidation, les autres à se taire !
> signé : paltoquet.


DING-DONG-DANG (tierce majeure montante)

Message personnel à l'attention de Monsieur vieukh

Le message privé, comme son nom l'indique, permet de discuter en privé. Discuter, c'est échanger, ce qui explique ma requête. A partir du moment où tu m'écris, je souhaite te répondre sans pour autant tout étaler sur la place publique. A moins que ça ne soit ce que tu veuilles ? Pour ma part et vu le contenu de ce MP je ne le souhaite pas, je pense que tu saisis pourquoi.

Fin du message personnel

DANG-DONG-DING (tierce majeure descendante)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> vous avez - quand à vous - trouvé un moyen sur d'avoir le dernier mot :
> contraindre, par l'intimidation, les autres à se taire !


 
Explique-moi, mon bon, en quoi ce que j'ai pu te dire sur ce forum pourrait en quoi que ce soit te "contraindre" à te taire ?



			
				vBull a dit:
			
		

> vieukh a choisi de ne pas recevoir de messages privés ou n'est pas autorisé à en recevoir. Par conséquent, vous ne pouvez pas lui envoyer de message.


 
Mouhahahahahaha !
Sans commentaire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juillet 2010)

Moi je m'en fous, j'attends à la sortie de la buvette avec une batte de base-ball et plein de copains balaises. 
Pour intimider, forcer les autres à se taire, tout ça...

Chuis un vrai caïd du net, quoi, un deglingo.


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

TAGADAPOUMPOUM !!


Le petit Bobby a perdu son poing américian à l'entrée du magasin


TAGAPOUMPOUM !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

*Les sanglots longs*
*des vi-eux cons*
*d'la terasse,*

*laissent mon coeur*
*dans la torpeur*
*et la crasse.*

Je répète...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> contraindre, par l'intimidation, les autres à se taire !
> signé : paltoquet.



Il y a un moyen efficace d'éviter l'intimidation. À la moindre tentative, il faut faire sauter les plombs ! L'avantage est à celui qui réenclenche le disjoncteur le plus vite et qui a le Mac le plus véloce. C'est pour ça que les geeks sont toujours à la recherche du dernier Mac : ils sont sûrs de redémarrer les premiers et de toujours avoir raison ! Demande aux Roots !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2010)

pratiquer un forum, c'est pas toujours facile quand on a un Qi de bulot...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

*TOUTE FEMME*

*se rendant coupable du délit de port de mini-jupe sur de jolies jambes alors que le temps ne le justifie pas vraiment en ce moment.*

*SE VERRA GRATIFIEE*

*D'une pensée, d'un sourire.*​


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juillet 2010)

Tu chercherais pas à tirer un coup, toi?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Non - mais J_'aime regarder les filles..._

En dehors de ça :




*VEUILLEZ PARLER DANS L'HYGIAPHONE !*



​


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non - mais J_'aime regarder les filles..._



Jeudi, à la terrasse de la cave  :love:


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2010)

[carillon]


*Bienvenue à la terrasse du bar


C'est ça, être vieux.

C'est d'avoir un seul endroit où aller,
et d'être obligé d'y aller.*
​[/carillon]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

*VENDS !*
*(Ou donne à un pauvre)*​ 
*Une addiction - une habitude - une sale manie.*​ 
**** SOLDES *** SOLDES *** SOLDES ****​ 
*Profitez-en !*​ 
*Il y en a déjà pour tout l'monde.*

*Pitié pour elle...*
*Qu'elle ne finisse pas attachée à un arbre sur une aire bétonnée des autoroutes de l'information...*​


----------



## bokeh (27 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ma part et vu le contenu de ce MP je ne le souhaite pas, je pense que tu saisis pourquoi.



'tin, à toi aussi il a fait des avances ?!?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*

Si le vent souffle sur la terrasse
Faut pas avoir la vue basse


*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2010)

T'as fait une terrasse tout seul dans ton coin ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*


Ohé ! Ohé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2010)

Voila


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

*J'veux casser des fruits !*

*J'veux casssssser des fruits !*

*Dieu sait !*

*Dieu sait qu'j'veux casser des frui-its !*​


----------



## vieukh (29 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

je crains que certains d'entre-vous aient la mémoire courte.
je vais m'efforcer de vous répondre.
lorsque j'ai envoyé mes premiers mp,
ma "boite" était ouverte; en attente
une seule personne m'a répondu; de manière ferme, mais courtoise.
j'ai alors pris conscience de l'inutilité de ma démarche, et donc refermé.

il n'y a pas que votre mémoire qui soit défaillante;
votre sens de l'observation l'est aussi, indéniablement.
vous semblez ne pas avoir remarqué
que je ne pollue" plus vos fils.
(mais, peut-être feignez vous de ne pas l'avoir remarqué)
la personne dont j'ai parlé plus haut m'a, à juste titre (je dois l'admettre),
vertement tancé après l'une de mes gaffes .
ayant pris conscience de mon erreur; je me suis tu.
manifestement, je vous ai manqué,
puisque qu'il a fallu, que vous me relanciez !

lorsque je me suis inscrit, j'ai posé plusieurs questions
concernant le forum et son fonctionnement.
si certains membres se sont donné la peine de me répondre,
d'autres sont intervenus de manière plutôt surprenante,
et souvent agressive.
je pourrais dire que certains ont pollué mon fil.
(pour reprendre l'une de vos expressions).

j'ai pu constater que ce sont toujours les mêmes qui s'acharnent.
leur "mission" serait-elle d'écurer les nouveaux venus ?

j'ai été soupçonné d'avoir un double pseudo;
il est amusant de constater, que tel est le cas,
d'au moins un, de mes détracteurs

j'observe et j'apprends; petit à petit.
j'ai pris le parti d'ignorer certains intervenants;
ne peuvent-ils pas faire de même ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

Moi qui croyais que c'était un poème, j'ai essayé de trouver les rimes. Je n'ai rien trouvé.

Je suis déçu. Tout se perd 

D'ailleurs, pourquoi gKatarn a été nommé modo alors que MUM ne l'est toujours pas et que la place est toujours vacante ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> .../...
> j'ai alors pris conscience de l'inutilité de ma démarche, et donc refermé.
> .../...



Et quand on te demande de manière claire et courtoise de la rouvrir pour, je me repète, éviter le déballage public ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

*A ceux qui savent que c'est à eux que je parle, je déclare :*​ 
*Rendez-vous au jour dit, à l'heure dite, au lieu dit.*
*Signe de reconnaissance habituel - peut-être inutile, étant donné que je n'ai guère changé depuis la dernière fois. Mais on ne sait jamais.*​ 
*Si vous devez avoir du retard, essayez d'en prendre un pas trop encombrant, c'est très mal desservi, là-bas.*​


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> D'ailleurs, pourquoi gKatarn a été nommé modo alors que MUM ne l'est toujours pas et que la place est toujours vacante ?



/mode _tu peux toujours courir pour avoir une réponse_ : Faut demander à Benjamin


----------



## Gronounours (29 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *A ceux qui savent que c'est à eux que je parle, je déclare :*​
> *Rendez-vous au jour dit, à l'heure dite, au lieu dit.*
> *Signe de reconnaissance habituel - peut-être inutile, étant donné que je n'ai guère changé depuis la dernière fois. Mais on ne sait jamais.*​
> *Si vous devez avoir du retard, essayez d'en prendre un pas trop encombrant, c'est très mal desservi, là-bas.*​



Tu parles d'encombrant, j'espère que ton signe de reconnaissance n'est pas ton nez, sinon ca va être galère

Embrasse les pour moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*

La Terrasse de la Cave fais des Poutous à GNN
Je répète
La Terrasse de la Cave fais des Poutous à GNN

*Tikalikatam Tikalikatam*


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2010)

dong-e-ding


A tous les noubes :

*VOUS POUVEZ Y ALLER FRANCO

envoyez un max de messages à la con
les gardiens du temple
se sont absentés

je répète

envoyez un max de messages à la con
les gardiens du temple
se sont absentés*

​ding-e-dong


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2010)

*Digledu Digledu*

Le petit Ponk est prié de préparer son Couicouine d'après Task Force.
Je répète
Le petit Ponk est prié de préparer son Couicouine d'après Task Force.

*Digledu Digledu*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.*
*A l'avenir, je ne remetrais pas un euro dans el bouzin.
A l'avenir...
*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

*Êtes-vous bien certains d'avoir une quelconque existence réelle ?*​ 



*a - rouge*
*b - avec le chandelier dans la buanderie*
*c - 57*
*d - la réponse D*​ 



ding ding ding


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2010)

da capo a dit:


> dong-e-ding
> 
> 
> A tous les noubes :
> ...


*:modo:  wiu wiu wiu

Ceci est une opération de modération, veuillez lâcher vos clavier et poser vos mains sur la tête.
je répète
Ceci est une opération de modération, veuillez lâcher vos clavier et poser vos mains sur la tête.
Nous allons procéder à une vérification de votre taux d'alcoolémie.

Merci de votre coopération.

:modo:  wiu wiu wiu
*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Grug a dit:


> *:modo:  wiu wiu wiu
> 
> 
> :modo:  wiu wiu wiu
> *



Tu as une girophare vert ? 

Tu verifieras mon taux d'alcolémie mais tu n'auras pas mon Krisprolls


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

*Le peuple du bar est demandé pour une action politique !*​


----------



## boodou (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Le peuple du bar est demandé pour une action politique !*​



Ouais.
C'est le moment de créer une putain de Task Force !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Ouais.
> C'est le moment de créer une putain de Task Force !


 
Si à la fin de la journée on obtient le rétablissement du rouge, on aura même eu un quickwin dans la foulée, dis-donc !


----------



## boodou (30 Juillet 2010)

Ponk, question :
Pratiques-tu le Go No-Go ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

_[documentaire_animalier]

Chez les Go No-Go, les relations sexuelles, feintes ou réelles, sont plus souvent utilisées comme mode de résolution des conflits, à côté des mécanismes de domination. Les études suggèrent que les 3/4 des rapports sexuels entre Go No-Go n'ont pas des fins reproductives, mais sociales, et que presque tous les Go No-Go sont bisexuels. Des scientifiques ont appelé cette méthode d'accouplement le "sexe convivial". Ils copulent en moyenne 8 fois 10 secondes par jour.

[/documentaire_animalier]_


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2010)

'Tain, arrêtez, on est en WE mUrde !

** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à boodou*


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> 'Tain, arrêtez, on est en WE mUrde !



Non, en vacances


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2010)

** Romuald fout une paire de baffes à gKatarn*


----------



## boodou (30 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, en vacances



D'ailleurs on attend de voir tes pvpbp


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

*IL EST ASSEZ COURANT DE CONSIDERER LE LUNDI COMME ETANT LE DEBUT DE LA SEMAINE.*

*DONT ACTE.*​


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2010)

*Ding dong ON*

Le soleil est demandé sur les côtes normandes.
Je répète : le soleil est demandé sur les côtes normandes.

*Ding dong OFF*


----------



## ringo.starr (2 Août 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le soleil est demandé sur les côtes normandes.



"Soleil"... "normandes"... Faut arrêter d'utiliser des mots antinomiques.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2010)

N'empêche que çà a marché : le vent a tout dégagé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

*SPECIALE DEDICACE*

*A TOUS CEUX...*

*QUI ONT MANGE DU BOUDIN*
*A LA CANTINE*
*ENTRE LE 02 JANVIER ET LE 03 MARS*
*DE CETTE ANNEE *

*!*​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

*Quand vous parlez à quelqu'un de vraiment plus petit que vous, il peut vous voir l'intérieur des narines quand il vous répond.*

*Avez-vous déjà pensé à ça ?*​


----------



## ringo.starr (4 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Quand vous parlez à quelqu'un de vraiment plus petit que vous, il peut vous voir l'intérieur des narines quand il vous répond.*
> 
> *Avez-vous déjà pensé à ça ?*​



C'est faut, parce que si la personne est plus petite, tu baisses la tête, alors forcément tes narines sont orientées vers ton torse. Ton affirmation n'est exact que si tu es un Hellinikos Ichnilatis ou tout autre animal à museau.
Par contre l'inverse est vrai. Si tu es petit, tu lèves la tête quand tu parles et de ce fait, on voit tes narines. Bref être petit doit être une vraie tare, alors quand en plus ils sont laids autant qu'ils en finissent de suite car la vie peu être cruelle parfois.

*ON ATTEND L'AVIS DU CULTIVE PASCAL4MAC SUR CE SUJET HAUTEMENT FASCINANT*


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> C'est faut, parce que si la personne est plus petite, tu baisses la tête, alors forcément tes narines sont orientées vers ton torse. Ton affirmation n'est exact que si tu es un Hellinikos Ichnilatis ou tout autre animal à museau.



On voit que tu ne connais pas Ponk...


----------



## jugnin (4 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On voit que tu ne connais pas Ponk...



Ouèpe, parce que s'il baisse la tête en s'adressant à un petit, il a toutes les chances d'avaler son interlocuteur par le nez.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Première chose : non !
Pour que le grand voit l'intérieur des narines du petit, il faudrait vraiment que le petit parle en regardant le plafond, ce qui n'est guère poli.

Deuxième chose : non plus.
Car, si le grand parle avec le petit, il ne le fixe pas en permanence. Des fois, il boit sa coupe de champagne, ou répond à un(e) autre interlocuteur(cutrice), ou quoi que ce soit d'autre - et à ce moment... Crac ! Le petit peut lui voir l'intérieur des narines !

Troisième chose : fab' est un cuistre !
Hé, hé.
edit : et jugnin aussi.


----------



## ringo.starr (4 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouèpe, parce que s'il baisse la tête en s'adressant à un petit, il a toutes les chances d'avaler son interlocuteur par le nez.



Expérience personnelle ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2010)

*Digledu Digledu*


Avis aux doubles-pseudos de Banafouf.
Faites gaffe à vos fesses.


*Digledu Digledu*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

*Poser sa coupe de champagne sur la tête d'un nain, même en représailles de ce qu'il a probablement pu voir l'intérieur de vos narines sera considéré comme le signe d'une très mauvaise éducation.*

*Sachez-le !*​


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2010)

*Ding dong dang*
*Vous ne savez pas quoi faire ce soir ?
Vous voulez de la gisquette ?
Vous souhaitez de l'original, du beau, du bon, du bonnet (F)






Ne cherchez plus ! 

Fab'Fab Advice International est la !
(tarifs spéciaux en Suisse)​**Dang dong ding*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avis aux doubles-pseudos de Banafouf.



C'est qui ?...


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui ?...


Fab' et Fab ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Fab' et Fab ?



Naaaaaaan ! Banatouffe !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

*PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDE, MAIS CA FAIT TROIS PLOMBES QUE LE SOLEIL EST LEVE, LA !!!*

*QUI C'EST QU'A ENCORE KIDNAPPE L'AMI RICORE ?*

*Z'EN AVEZ PAS MARRE ?*
*Z'ETES VRAIMENT QUE DES GOSSES !*​


----------



## ringo.starr (5 Août 2010)

Il est en vacances, comme tout bon employé il a le droit à ses congés. En attendant c'est Benco qui le remplace.







Bon par contre il est un peu moins cool à te gueuler "Schneeeeeeeellllllllll" dans l'oreille dès le réveil.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Bon par contre il est un peu moins cool à te gueuler "Schneeeeeeeellllllllll" dans l'oreille dès le réveil.



change de camp de vacances


----------



## ringo.starr (5 Août 2010)

Pourtant il était recommandé par la modération MacGé.


----------



## giga64 (5 Août 2010)

Non. Quand la modération MacG propose de t'ouvrir la boîte à Benco, il n'est pas question de petit déjeuner...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Août 2010)

giga64 a dit:


> Non. Quand la modération MacG propose de t'ouvrir la boîte à Benco, il n'est pas question de petit déjeuner...


 
...mais le plaisir n'en est pas moindre pour autant. Enfin, à ce qu'on dit.


----------



## giga64 (5 Août 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...mais le plaisir n'en est pas moindre pour autant. Enfin, à ce qu'on dit.


'chais aps... 'juste testé Mackie 

Bof...


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2010)

Message personnel :
Ça glose, ça glose mais ça n&#8217;annonce pas trop&#8230;

Grosse promo sur les cartons à prévoir.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Ça glose, ça glose mais ça nannonce pas trop


D'autant que *l'écrieur* annonçait lui-même avec assez de style et que, malgré la désolante irrégularité de ses interventions, il est bien dommage de se passer de ses services.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

*En ce moment, grande promotion sur les fromages italiens les plus riches que les autres !!!*

*Profitez-en !*

*Profitez-en car on me murmure dans l'oreillette que si le vers peut être dans le fruit, le vert, lui, risque de ne pas supporter longtemps le fromage.*​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

*VOILA.*​


----------



## Arlequin (6 Août 2010)

IL  EST 11H42 !
ET CA NE DURERA PAS !
QU'ON SE LE DISE...
​


----------



## Gronounours (6 Août 2010)

*Tigidi Drelin dong dong !

Vous avez des problèmes avec les langues étrangères ?**

WebO est là pour vous aider. Grâce à sa grande expérience de la langue suisse (et 4 ans de stage auprès de Foguenne le poulpe belge), ce petit bonhomme (et néanmoins modérateur) se fera un plaisir de vous initier aux langues.

Résultats garantis**​

* Mais pas forcément les bons, de résultats


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

*TARÂÂÂÂÂTAPWÊT-KATAPWÊÊÊÊÊÊT !

ALLEZ, ALLEZ, ALLEZ !!!
FAUT SE BOUGER L'IONF'
POUR ALLER VOTER POUR 
MOIIIIIIIII!!!

TARÂÂÂÂÂTAPWÊT-KATAPWÊÊÊÊÊÊT !

  ​*


----------



## iMacounet (8 Août 2010)

*POUETTTPIDOUW

LE CORSE RADOTE ! FAUT LE METTRE EN MAISON DE RETAITE !

POUETTPIDOUW*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Août 2010)

_*Drelin drelin*_

*Le petit imacoucouille est attendu par sa maman à l'entrée du forum.
Il est l'heure de rentrer à la maison​*
_*Drelin drelin​*_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2010)

_*Drelin drelin*_

*D'autant plus qu'elle pas encore eu le temps de lui faire son lavement aujourd'hui​*
_*Drelin drelin​*_


----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2010)

*Ding Dong


Chères clientes, chers clients
Profitez de l'offre exceptionnelle de ce 9 août : 
Votez OUI au retour des Boules Rouges! Vous n'obtiendrez rien en retour mais aurez  fait avant l'histoire!


Ding Dong​*


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2010)

*Ding dong dang*
*
Grande nouvelle ! 
Après des mois de lobbying intense un gribouilleur passe en vert dans portfolio
La preuve ICI​​**Dang dong ding*


----------



## jugnin (11 Août 2010)

Ah cool. On pourra enfin poster des photo d'cul.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah cool. On pourra enfin poster des photo d'cul.


Uniquement si ce sont des sténopés !...


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah cool. On pourra enfin poster des photo d'cul.



Dès qu'on parle de postérieur, tu es là.. Tu as mis une alerte sur mot clé ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

*IL EST INUTILE DE RESISTER.*​


----------



## jugnin (11 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Dès qu'on parle de postérieur, tu es là.. Tu as mis une alerte sur mot clé ?



Tiens donc. En l'occurrence, mon bon, _je_ parle postérieur, et _tu_ arrives. Mais c'est bien essayé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Dès qu'on parle de postérieur, tu es là.. Tu as mis une alerte sur mot clé ?


 
Ouais, non, tu confonds avec Bobby - et son mot d'appel, à lui, c'est pas ça.

C'est : *NICHONS !*


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2010)

Oui?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

*N'AYONS L'AIR DE RIEN.*
*SOYONS INUTILES !*​


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

Assez efficace..


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2010)

Drelin drelin

Heu ?! C'est juste pour dire que j'aime bien cette sonnerie Voilà.​
Drelin drelin​


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2010)

"Drrrrrr ... "

Bande de nioubes !

"Non rien"​​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

*Toudoudou*

*HOMME DU XXe SIÈCLE AYANT PRIS EN 2001
SIÈCLE ET MILLÉNAIRE D'UN SEUL COUP
CHERCHE CRÈME ANTI-RIDES PERFORMANTE.*​
*Toudoudou*​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

*Et si demain tout bascule ?*​


----------



## jugnin (12 Août 2010)

Quadra, c'est pas une maladie... je crois.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Quadra, c'est pas une maladie... je crois.



C'est quand même un Mac qu'a presque 20 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

_Et on n'a pas tous les jours 20 ans..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Et si demain tout bascule ?*​



*COMMENT VEUX TU COMMENT VEUX TU...*


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2010)

*Ohé ohé ?*


Ooooops :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Bon ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai des nouilles sur le feu, moi.


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai des nouilles sur le feu, moi.


Tu as donc des *N*ouilles qui *C*uisent ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as donc des *N*ouilles qui *C*uisent ?



Jolie contrepèterie.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2010)

*Ding dong dang*
*
Il est porté à la connaissance du peuple que l'honorable instigateur de ce fil (et de bien d'autres tout aussi roboratifs, sans parler des jeux-aux-règles-alakon) vient de passer un cap important de la vie, et rejoint par la même le clan des vieilles carnes ainsi que l'a très justement fait remarquer un lapin.

Longue vie à lui





​​**Dang dong ding*


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

C'est immonde.


----------



## Gronounours (13 Août 2010)

Pipou pou pou !

* Et long vit à lui !*​
Tagada pouet pouet&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

Et si nous allions capturer quelques geeks innocents dans les forums techniques, pour constituer une chorale ?


----------



## Gronounours (13 Août 2010)

On pourrait faire un xylophone en nioub véritable.

Un Xylopnioub quoi. A chaque fois qu'on tape sur l'un d'eux, ça fait un bruit différent.
J'propose que Collofion soit le diapason.


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> On pourrait faire un xylophone en nioub véritable.
> 
> Un Xylopnioub quoi. A chaque fois qu'on tape sur l'un d'eux, ça fait un bruit différent.
> J'propose que Collofion soit le diapason.



En voilà une riche idée. Je m'occupe de leur creuser les entrailles pour la résonance.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Je vous rappelle que le premier supplicié de l'iPod venu, en fonction de l'élasticité de son scrotum, peut émettre un son de contrebasse tout à fait acceptable.


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

Très bien, on aura bientôt de quoi monter un orchestre. :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Très bien, on aura bientôt de quoi *monté* un orchestre. :love:


Mackie ?!...


----------



## jugnin (13 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mackie ?!...



Fouette-moi. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Fouette-moi. :rose:


Doc ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Fouette-moi. :rose:


Jugnin, je veux ton corps ! :love:


----------



## ringo.starr (13 Août 2010)

Il est ici :


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2010)

Toc ! Toc ! Toc !

Il est 22 h 44, mais ça ne va pas durer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Fouette-moi. :rose:



Et quelques coups de griffes, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

[Voix avec trop de reverb, genre pub dans un ciné de province pour le Macumba local]
[Fond sonore de synthé tout pourri]


*Un fil à torpiller ?*
*Une ambiance à plomber ?*​ 
*la solution : jugnin & PonkHead*​ 
*jugnin & PonkHead vous assurent à tout heure un service impeccable de n'importe quoi sans queue ni tête.*​ 
*jugnin & PonkHead, des propos incohérents, une syntaxe approximative et toujours dans la bonne humeur !*​ 
*jugnin & PonkHead, LA solution multimédia pour toutes vos occasions de merde.*​ 
*jugnin et PonkHead acceptent la carte bleue, les coffres de pièces d'or ainsi que les pots de vin avec des putes et de la coke autour.*


[/fond sonore]
[/voix]​


----------



## jugnin (16 Août 2010)

Pour les pots de vin, je verse plutôt dans le Rasteau et le Gigondas, ces temps-ci. Enfin j'me les verse dans le gosier, quoi.

Et en grande quantité. Car si l'on dit souvent, dans les repas mondains, que la qualité vaut mieux que la quantité, c'est bien parce que les aristos et les oligarques ne tiennent pas l'alcool.

Merci.


----------



## Gronounours (16 Août 2010)

Vous faites les Bar-mitsva ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Nous faisons toutes les sortes de bar - pourvu qu'on noue paie !
Les bar-mitzva
Les bar-biture-hic
Les bar-bapapa
...
TOUS LES BARS


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2010)

et les Grozny-Bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

*T'façons, vous n'avez pas le choix parce que y a quoi comme concurence dans la catégorie numéro de duettiste ?*​ 
*amok & gnn ???*
*(avec leur célèbre sketche : Je te tiens, tu me tiens par le bar, bichette)*​ 
*Doc & vil ???*
*(Dans son célèbre succès : Par ou t'es revenu, on t'a pas vu partir)*​ 
*allons...*​ 


*Une conclusion s'impose : *
*Un jugnin & PonkHead ou rien !*​


----------



## ringo.starr (17 Août 2010)

C'est ici qu'on spam...

[DM]xqgl0_la-cave-a-momo_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on spam...


 
Non.
C'est ici qu'on s'pâme.


----------



## jugnin (18 Août 2010)

Le mutisme des Autorités en la matière aura réveillé une cellule dormante du FLB, mouvement non affilié à La Horde dont nous condamnons les pratiques extrémistes.

En voilà le résultat dans le centre historique de la ville de Rennes :





​
 Le Front de Libération du Bar, via un communiqué qui est encore en cours d'authentification par les services de renseignement de la Cave, fait par ailleurs savoir qu'il multipliera les actions de ce type, faute d'une réponse appropriée des Autorités.


----------



## Toximityx (18 Août 2010)

Pfff, tant que tu n'envahis pas les bâtiments de Lyon.. :love:


----------



## ringo.starr (18 Août 2010)

Je croyais que le centre historique à Rennes se limitait aux dealers et autres poivrots de la rue St Michel.


----------



## jugnin (18 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Pfff, tant que tu n'envahis pas les bâtiments de Lyon.. :love:



Je répète je ne suis que le porte-voix du FLB, bien malgré-moi au demeurant.

Toujours est-il qu'un ami de l'agence Reuters vient de me faire parvenir cette image, montrant un militant de la cellule FLB du Moyen-Orient, bravant l'interdit au péril de sa vie.




​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Je croyais que le centre historique à Rennes se limitait aux dealers et autres poivrots de la rue St Michel.


 
Mais ça, c'est parce que tu as le centre - canal historique.

Or, depuis la création des salons privés, on a vu apparaître :
Le centre - canal habituel
Le centre - sans canal.

Sans parler du centre - canal fantasme, angélique ou démoniaque, sur lequel chacun, souvent en fonction de son âge, plaque ses élucubration à partir de la notion de "ville étudiante"

Donc, effectivement, ce bâtiment n'est peut-être pas dans le centre - canal historique.

Ponkypédia, à vot' service.


----------



## jugnin (18 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Je croyais que le centre historique à Rennes se limitait aux dealers et autres poivrots de la rue St Michel.



C'est ce que se plaisent à croire les abrutis congénitaux, effectivement.


----------



## ringo.starr (18 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> les abrutis congénitaux



Définition historique (centrale?) des bretons ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Définition historique (centrale?) des bretons ?



Tant qu'à manier le cliché, autant le faire correctement. C'est pourquoi, bon joueur, je me permets de soumettre la définition un peu plus étayée proposée au début de ce clip vidéographique :

[YOUTUBE]43SM5tckv68[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

*OUAH*

*BAH*

*BELOUBA*

*BELAME BEME*

*BOUM !*​


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Août 2010)

*Schtroumfera bien qui schtroumfera le dernier !*

Nan mais...


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2010)

message en passant

*Le petit ringo.starr est prié de ranger ses hochets ou il ira les agiter ailleur, merci (et sans l&#8217;aide de ses amis)*

/message en passant


----------



## Dead head (23 Août 2010)

Il va pleuvoir.


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2010)

_Si je pouvais avoir trente minutes d'éclaircies ça m'arrangerai bien&#8230;
Merci_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

*C'EST COMME ÇA !

LÀ LÀ LÀ LÀ LÀ

(ET ICI AUSSI)*​


----------



## Fìx (29 Juillet 2011)

Le petit Louis est demandé en terrasse où une paire de baffes l'attend.

Je répète, le petit Louis est demandé _(urgemment, je pars bientôt en vacances)_ en Terrasse...

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Juillet 2011)

Bon... On ferme ?


----------

